

Google is still illegal (in China) by putting server in Hong Kong - liuliu
http://jsms.me/%E9%9A%8F%E6%84%9F/google-is-still-illegal-in-china-by-putting-server-in-hong-kong

======
jmount
Also it seems that after July 1st 1997 moving something to Hong Kong is not a
particularly good way to escape Chinese jurisdiction.

